# Okay which one of you art-fags draws like this



## Ass eating cunt (May 19, 2018)

Specifically the bottom right since it references us


----------



## Power Armor (May 19, 2018)

"makes videos of animations of themselves" just sounds like those really fucking boring youtubers with shitty talkpieces involving a changing set of static pictures meant to represent an emotion


----------



## Dirt McGirt (May 19, 2018)

I didn't know it was possible for someone to be "painfully straight"


----------



## Power Armor (May 19, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> I didn't know it was possible for someone to be "painfully straight"


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 19, 2018)

Tag yourself, I'm the video game fanatic.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 19, 2018)

Okay to be fair these are all pretty terrible, then again the person who posted this is probably just exaggerating but what do I know


----------



## AnOminous (May 19, 2018)

All four of them are exactly the same style.  It is the idiot who created this thing who draws like that.  Nobody else does.


----------



## MidUSA (May 19, 2018)

There's a reason people say "the left can't meme".


----------



## Blender (May 19, 2018)

lol fags


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 19, 2018)

Blender said:


> lol fags


Ruh oh, it's one of _those _users


----------



## slimes (May 19, 2018)

Will calling myself anti-sjw magically grant me the power to draw video game characters well enough that I could make financial gain? If so sign me up to sell out!


----------



## AnOminous (May 19, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Ruh oh, it's one of _those _usersView attachment 454133



Charge your battery, you motherfucker, your phone is about to die!


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 19, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Charge your battery, you motherfucker, your phone is about to die!


I like waiting until it's at least at 5%


----------



## Lamy 2000 (May 19, 2018)

Hmm. I'd say my True & Honest artstyle doesn't align with any of those examples. 

Good thing too, because those are all shit.


----------



## Hell0 (May 19, 2018)

not me, picture of drawing i made.


----------



## Blender (May 19, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Ruh oh, it's one of _those _usersView attachment 454133


Go back to reddit dickhead. I was quoting C&H.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 19, 2018)

Blender said:


> Go back to reddit dickhead. I was quoting C&H.


Lol no u


----------



## Blender (May 19, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Lol no u


Shit you got me there.


Well, have a nice day.


----------



## LeeSun (May 19, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> I didn't know it was possible for someone to be "painfully straight"


This is Tumblr. Anyone who's openly straight is cringy and painful in their eyes.


----------



## Dragon Face (May 19, 2018)

Lol, that Tumblr artist who made that drawing needs to go out and socialize with more people. Their attempt at stereotyping is pretty sad.


----------



## Kazami Yuuka (May 19, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> I like waiting until it's at least at 5%


Battery memory is much less pronounced in lithium batteries than the ni-cad batteries of the past. In fact, lithium batteries "like" being around 60-70%.


----------



## FitBitch (May 19, 2018)

LeeSun said:


> This is Tumblr. Anyone who's openly straight is cringy and painful in their eyes.


Being too normal and gay isn't good enough either. That's why they have 1000 different sexualities over there. They're obsessed with labeling themselves but also having the most unique label.


----------



## AnOminous (May 19, 2018)

Hell0 said:


> not me, picture of drawing i made.View attachment 454139



That's pretty good for mspaint.  Why did you let your kid doodle all over it, though?


----------



## heathercho (May 19, 2018)

Creating art to communicate with SJWs that they're autistic mongs is just such a waste. All you need to do is draw a squirting penis and balls with the descriptor ; Your Mom.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 19, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Okay to be fair these are all pretty terrible, then again the person who posted this is probably just exaggerating but what do I know


The person who made it is also terrible.


----------



## Supreme Sundae (May 19, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> I didn't know it was possible for someone to be "painfully straight"



Whenever I hear this, I just assume the gay person saying it loves trying to "turn" straight people and they know this person is a lost cause.


----------



## HY 140 (May 19, 2018)

their just mad that they dont have any talent unlike the stereotypes they posted


----------



## NoFeline (May 19, 2018)

"can't draw for shit" is not a style or element of style, it's a level of execution you trog


----------



## FitBitch (May 19, 2018)

Like these are all just variations of shitty tumblr art. I swear I've never seen anyone but a tumblrite draw like this.


----------



## Reynard (May 19, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> I didn't know it was possible for someone to be "painfully straight"


I mean, have you ever met the person who always reminds you they’re straight and definitely not a homosexual?  Probably those guys, as much as they’re wrong about themselves.


----------



## Slamerella (May 19, 2018)

The person drew 4 different types of art style and not a single one looks like they can fit it. Tumblr is amazing.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 19, 2018)

Someone is taking the internet a little too seriously again.


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 19, 2018)

look at these horrible art styles

*miles better than SJW art*


----------



## Power Armor (May 20, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> I didn't know it was possible for someone to be "painfully straight"


i'm back bitch
https://twitter.com/str8boytexts


----------



## rococo (May 20, 2018)

my favorite part about this super cool post is that i see at least 2/4 of these art styles used by stereotypical "sjw tumblr artists"


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 20, 2018)

This post is incomprehensible and unfunny.


----------



## NoFeline (May 20, 2018)

I just realized, I've never actually seen anyone use an art style like the ASJ youtuber exceeept....someone like Spechie maybe. But Spechie is a garbage Animated Storyteller channel, I don't know of any times she touched on social justice, she's just an edgelord.

Are these specifically targeted?
I feel like these are actually targeting specific people
(And pretending that they're tropes to disparage the artists.
Around dA I know that's a common insult, to say that you see styles exactly like the artist's every day just to make them feel shit and unoriginal, even if it's wildly untrue.)

Edit: It is targeted.
ASJ Youtuber is specifically just Miss-Zi-Zi
(Thanks to the guys over at the SJW Art And Extremes thread) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USzKh6oiFCw


----------



## speedcore (May 20, 2018)

im inbetween gore freak and anti-sjw youtuber what the fuck

really my style is just generic cartoony edgelord style lmao but ..jesus


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 20, 2018)

Looks suspiciously like Arthur's sister:


Spoiler: Hmmmmm...


----------



## Jarilo182 (May 21, 2018)

NoFeline said:


> Are these specifically targeted?
> I feel like these are actually targeting specific people



I'm 90% sure the Mario one is mocking Flashgitz.


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 21, 2018)

Any art-style that is anti-SJW gets my upvote.


----------



## Jarilo182 (May 22, 2018)

Curt Sibling said:


> Any art-style that is anti-SJW gets my upvote.



Stonetoss and RedPanels look ugly as hell.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 22, 2018)

Jarilo182 said:


> Stonetoss and RedPanels look ugly as hell.


they are also literally ripping off bone
hence why they get called the racist bone



Kari Kamiya said:


> Tag yourself, I'm the video game fanatic.


друг


----------



## 0 2 (May 22, 2018)

I'm going go out on a limb here and say the person who made this graphic probably was an imbecile who just threw words on the screen that they thought were mean and best represents their interpretation of "Anti-SJW." It's like an infinite number of monkeys on an infinite number of typewriters, except it's a single fat, slobbering idiot and a single computer.


----------



## TripleGhoul (May 26, 2019)

Odd. It seems like a haphazard mashup, considering the art Youtubers I've seen have been more or less the Tumblr types themselves.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 26, 2019)

UncleMoeLester said:


> they are also literally ripping off bone
> hence why they get called the racist bone


Bone is cool.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 26, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Bone is cool.


It's rad


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 26, 2019)

Ass eating cunt said:


> It's rad


I've unconsciously drawn Bone rip-offs before. It's a condition.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 26, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> I've unconsciously drawn Bone rip-offs before. It's a condition.


Post em


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 26, 2019)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Post em


No.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 26, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> No.


Good


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 26, 2019)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Good


Thanks.


----------



## Dirty Diamond (May 24, 2021)

Ass eating cunt said:


> View attachment 454110
> Specifically the bottom right since it references us


I think that this thing deserved way more attention.


----------

